# Anything seem off to you?- Update



## BrownSheep (Apr 27, 2013)

My sister sent me this this morning. 

I guess my broody hen decided these new born kittens needed her more than her eggs did.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh my. How cute


----------



## elevan (Apr 27, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 27, 2013)

That is flippin adorable!  POW?


----------



## treeclimber233 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like she has an egg and a kitten under her.  Good mom


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2013)

How'd I miss this???????????????? 

I love chickens!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 28, 2013)

Is that a chitten?


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 28, 2013)

Haha yeah she was a good surrogate mom. She has about 6 kittens under her!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 28, 2013)

*Awwww too cute!!!! *


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 28, 2013)

I love it!!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 23, 2013)

The hen has found another batch of kittens to love on.  Every morning theres a new egg in there with them.  I'm half tempted to leave the eggs to see if the cats will brood them .


----------



## elevan (May 23, 2013)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 23, 2013)

Oh My Goodness! Too cute! That is my kind of chicken!


----------



## Animallovers1 (May 24, 2013)

I love it how are the cats getting milk though? Bottle ?


----------



## BrownSheep (May 24, 2013)

The hen in the photo did try to brood that litter of kittens until the mom moved them. She's no longer broody and just stops by to lay her eggs in the morning. Their mom is still nursing...To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if the hen sits on the mom too.


----------

